# Reva Introduces Lithium-powered Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The REVA L-ion is the result of more than two years of testing, with a range of 120 km (75 miles) per charge and a maximum speed of 80 km (50 miles) per hour.

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats it?! Two years of research and lithium batteries and it only goes 75 miles on a charge and only does 50 miles per hour?

I think we should start our own car business. We can do better than that.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll reserve judgement until I see the price tag-the article did mention that a Commuter vehicle was their target, maybe Reva built a minimalist L-ion pack to keep cost (and space) down. It would be nice if Reva got a highway-speed commuter at an affordable price and placed a more expensive Upgrade option on the table...

Anyone see a price list yet?


----------

